# 26" Gary Littlejohn BMX



## frampton (Apr 7, 2013)

Anyone have a GLJ 26" frame and fork to sell? Maybe a frame only?

PM please.


----------



## looneymatthew (Apr 13, 2013)

*glj*

there is a guy around the corner who has one for sale . it is a complete bike wjth no orig decals . but clean crome . orig frame and fork .. complete bike with all vintage early bmx parts,,  I think he was asking like 3200 for it . if your interested I could get some photos..   I don't know if he is firm on the price .   but i know he is selling it cuz he had it for sale at the a swap meat and It didn't sell cuz his price was a bit steep.






frampton said:


> Anyone have a GLJ 26" frame and fork to sell? Maybe a frame only?
> 
> PM please.


----------



## Cycle24-7 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Gary LittleJohn*

One for sale on Ebay, auction is at 1200 $$
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gary-Little...r-26-frame-fork-VG-1980s-Chrome-/350765368092


----------



## frampton (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. Still looking.


----------



## Sin Mob BMXer (Apr 23, 2013)

Cycle24-7 said:


> One for sale on Ebay, auction is at 1200 $$
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gary-Little...r-26-frame-fork-VG-1980s-Chrome-/350765368092




got (0) bids,it was over price to start off


----------



## RyanPartridge (Jun 20, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321145666051?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## frampton (Jun 20, 2013)

Bought a DG instead. Guess I'm over the Littlejohn.


----------



## klassic cycles (Jul 1, 2013)

I know you went for a DG. But i was chatting with a fellow the other day who had a beautiful red frame with nos stickers for $950. I'd had jumped on it if it was white. Text or call me for his number. Mike


----------



## Bajamac (Dec 6, 2015)

*Gary little john*



frampton said:


> Anyone have a GLJ 26" frame and fork to sell? Maybe a frame only?
> 
> PM please.




Hi I have a Gary little john for sale very clean original decals had some upgrades at time of purchase as u can see in pics. Asking 3k


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 7, 2015)

Wrong spot ,you need to post in the Sell/Trade section .Price and location is required.Rules are simple.

Sell Trade rules

1  Thumbs Up!
Here are some pretty simple rules to follow if you want to post items for sale or looking for something.

1 - Let's keep in our area of interest. This is pretty broad since we have forums covering 1890's antiques and 1980's mountain bikes, but the bottom line this is a bicycle collectors forum. Oh ya, it's all about bicycles. If you have something that might interest us that is not bicycle related, take it to the break room. 

2 - Prices required. The majority has spoken. We want to see prices of items. You know what you want for a given item. Tell us, we want to know as well.

3 - Location required. We want to know where the item is. This is pretty easy. You can put your location in your profile under settings. 

4 - There is a 10 post per day limit in the buy sell trade forums. If you have more items for sale that in a given day, consolidate your posts. If this rule is abused, we'll consolidate the posts ourselves once with a warning. Do it again and we'll revoke the privilege completely.

5 - 7 day bump rule. If your item doesn't sell in 7 days, you can bump it back to the top 1 week from the original post date. If it doesn't sell the second time you can bump 1 more time. After that,you can bump again, but it has to be a lower price. You may lower your price at any time, however if you abuse this just to get more a more frequent bump, you may receive an infraction for it.

6 - Mark it sold when it sells. 

7 - No hijacking items for sale. Make your own post.

8 - Keep negative comments to yourself as far as the item goes. 

9 - Watch your language. This a G rated site.


----------



## Roman (Jul 7, 2017)

frampton said:


> Anyone have a GLJ 26" frame and fork to sell? Maybe a frame only?
> 
> PM please.



Yes I do


----------

